# Classic SF recruiting video circa 1960



## Cyberchp (Sep 14, 2012)

Plus some great collection photos.  
http://specialoperationshistory.info/omeka/items/show/139


----------



## sfmike (Sep 27, 2012)

Just the film that hooked me...


----------



## Salt USMC (Oct 16, 2012)

Really interesting video.  Although I really dug the old-timey martial arts stuff in the begginning.  I think it begs the question though: With the guy breaking bricks, was that a judy chop or a ninjy chop?


----------



## Soldado (Jun 25, 2013)

It looks like a Airborne recruting ad.


----------

